# Rival Kc Electric



## scotty (Sep 26, 2007)

I havent even used the one i have yet. I just bought a briskit this morning.


My smoker was missing a tiny clip that held the littld door that covered the controlls. I wrote to Rival and asked for the clip so i could install it myself rather than them paying for shipping the unit back from wal mart.
When i got back from philly tuesday. There was a whole new unit waiting for me  on my porch.
The sent me a whole smoker.
My biker buddy bill will get the extra unit if they do not want it back.


Some customer service


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like they stand behind there product. If they want the other one back. You can always say some biker stole it....LOL


----------



## mossymo (Sep 26, 2007)

I have had a similar experience with Masterbuilt. Ended up with 3 of the post recall smokers; new in box. Only needed one so I sold one to a friend and the other on eBay. These manufacturers are very much concentrating on customer service. It sure makes a person feel comfortable purchasing other products from these manufacturers when you know how they stand behind their product.


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

We finally got it working and it is fun to see the smoke coming from the vent.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...MOKING%20FOOD/

 Like making wine, it takes preparation, chosing the  correct ingredients but one can walk away from the electric smoker if it has a thermostat.


Well tonight  i will see if i invite my  brother and a couple of friends  over to show off the results.

 Rocky already has pastrami itis. All i wanted was a corned beef. It is already great  fun.


Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks pretty cool, let us know how it tastes.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Yanno, I'd not even consider something made by Rival, or any other crock-pot making manufacture <west bend, etc.> but wow..that looks like a pretty cool unit. Well, as long as you don't have to do 6 slabs or something.


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooking is a hobby. Im not a texas BBQ freak. I like to cook special items for smal gatherings. Dinner for 4 or 6.

Well its not over yet and i dont know what to expect.

The first thing is that there was NO PLATEAU at 155 degrees. Its a bit over 160 after 3 hours.
I guess ill just monitor the internal temp and when i get 170F ill take it out amd let it rest in an insulated box for a couple of hours/
If it doesnt take the 10 hours at 250F that i expected and it is not cooked enough when the internal temp is 170F ill cut it into thick slices, put it on foil and smoke it for a couple of more hours.


I will really appreciate any input here :)


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

Why are you pulling it off at 170?   I take brisket to 195 or so.

Just curious..........not in any health danger at 170........just could be more tender at a higher temp possibly.


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

Im glad you are curious. I need all the guidance that i can get. I thought that i read that you should use the 195-200 for pulling. 

*Ill take it to 195. Keep talking to me please.*

BTW it stuck at 168 for 45 minutes befor it went to 169F.


Does this "PLATEAU" occur at diferent temperatures according to the meat size. Yesterday I checked my digital meat probe with boiling water and ice in a glass of water. The ice was off 1 or 2 degrees but i can easily see why the temp transfer to the water may be a bit off with the ice in water test.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually go to 195 for slicing (some go a little less.....say 190 maybe) and 205 or so for shredding/pulling.

I usually see the plateau in the 160s...........looks like you are on track to me.


I usually wrap in foil and put it back in the smoker after it moves through the plateau then take it to 195.  At 195, I pull it off the smoker, wrap in clean foil, and a towel, and put it in a dry ice chest to rest for atleast an hour............then slice (against the grain) then eat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

I omitted the wrap in foil for the  last bit of smoking  just  not to touch it but i will use that method next time . I guess it would be more moist that way. I do however intend to use the foil, towels and ice chest rest method.
 Im having fun. I have found that this little toy  suits my needs well. I really dont want to get involved in larger projects. It has 2  shelves if i want to do 2 briskest.

 Ill try the pastrami next week and see if i can get a piece of belly to make  bacon.  
 I think i read that if the belly isnt available, one could  buy the dynasour ribs and   cut the  meat off them for bacon. 

 Learning is fun.

 I hope to get  the programable  ignition brake installed on my  Suzuki while i am smoking the pastrami next week.

 I realize that this  gizmo is far from what a purist would  own as a smoker but When it comes to motorcycles, very few  folks have 10K in engine mods on a street bike.

 Have fun and thanks again for the  guidance and any thing else you care to suggest.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you got the right attitude about it.     Hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help Joe.
 Its resting an the  cooler box. Guests will be here in 1/2 hour.
 Ill get more pics.

 I know you folks don't hnow what a smoked brisket looks loke LOL LOL


 I hope  mine looks like one  or ill have to be inducted into the 

 Loyal Order Of Black Smoke


----------



## scotty (Sep 28, 2007)

It came out well. I'm hooked now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...MOKING%20FOOD/


----------



## scotty (Sep 29, 2007)

I was just reading the  thread on home made smoker and the features it had.-.

 I thought i would comment on the obvious shortcomingof the rival kc smoker that  I have just purchased/used..
 It held the temp exceptionally well for the entire 6 hours it took to get the  brisket to 195-F internal but it stopped smoking at about 4 hours or so.
There is  no way to add wood chips to the device without  taking out the  meat, the  meat rack, the drip/water tray and the inner liner. The tray is small but i will try to get 50% more chips in it  next time

 I see a larger unit in the near future


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2007)

Heeeey.. nice job!  Yeah, I see the chips thing WOULD be a problem. But nice work on the brisket!


----------



## scotty (Sep 29, 2007)

Im wondering if i was suposed to wash off the rub before smoking. It was spicy hot eating and we had substituted  the white pepper with black pepper when making the rub. 
     Also we used regular peprika instead of hot peprika whatever that is??????

I am going to try to put extra chips into the unit next time. It seemed to use 1/4 cup per hour.
I used mesquite chips.


 Another thought. The unit allows me to turn the smoke feature on and off. It took almost 1/2 hour  for the temp to get to 250-F. Maybe I should wait for the temp to rise before turning the smoker feature on. I'm guessing it has a separate heat element for the  chips. The chips  i put in were  totally turned into  burned wood and grey dust


 Anyone have any thoughts????


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Scotty!...

Generally the rub is left on, not only for more flavor, but also to help the formation of the 'Bark', which also adds more flavor...

What kind of rub did you use?...

Regular paprika is usually the 'Sweet Spanish' type and is made of a type of sweet red pepper similar to a sweet 'Red Bell' pepper...

The hot paprika is usually of the 'Hungarian Hot' type, and is made from a similar pepper as the sweet, with the exception that this type pepper also has a little heat to it!...

Either type is made by grinding the dried pepper pods, in much the same way that you might make your own powdered chiles to use in various recipes...

Any rub recipe is subject to tweaking to suit ones tastes...

[EDIT]

As to the chips...

I think I'd try additional chips from the beginning *IF* they'll fit in there *SAFELY*...

It's always better to have the temp up where it needs to be, as well as having the smoke going *BEFORE* adding the meat...That way you'll get more smoke to penetrate the meat...

However...One must bear in mind the mfg.'s directions also...particularly in regards to safety!...

I think I'd turn on the smoke feature from the beginning, instead of waiting until later...however...that's just me...

[END EDIT]


Until Later...


----------



## scotty (Sep 29, 2007)

I appreciate all the advice and opinions i get.
 We copied the rub from a  book called 400 or  whatever rubs, marinades and something else.
 It was  just too spicy for us. We wont make that  mistake again.

 Ok on all the smoke we can get onto the  meat. 

     Ill increase the  chips if it can be done safely.
 The mfgr says dont preheat he unit.  Who knows why. 

      I cant see why 250 degrees with meat or without is so diferent unless perhaps one  just leaves the unit on. And i still cant see the diference.
     It hasa  thermostat. For now ill follow instructions.


 Well its getting more interesting. I cant wait to try the pastrami  next week.

 I forgot to spray the unit with pam as the mfgr suggested and cleaning was a bear. I learned on that move
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I wonder if i should season the smokers drip pan  in my oven before the next smoke.


PS yes yes watching the smoke come from the vent was a bit of a thrill


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2007)

On the spicy:I have noticed that heat <spicy> tends to mellow when cooked. Now, I dunno if it makes an anthill's worth of difference, but I think the fat helps cut the pepper oils. Was your meat well fatted?

Paprika: Comes in sweet, regular and hot. best is "Hungarian" type, usually recognized by a brand name with WAYYY too many vowels out of place in it  :{) The hot rates like  a 4 with me, with the standard jalapeno being a 5-6. get the sweet maybe, as the regular still rates maybe a 3.

White and black pepper have very little difference as far as heat, and barely a difference in flavor, IMHO. BUT... fresh cracked can be QUITE warm...

Hmmm yanno, maybe ya should turn the "smoke on" BEFORE you put the meat in... just to get to the "thin blue" before the meat sees the smoke.


----------



## dick bullard (Oct 7, 2007)

Bought one 3 days ago and have used it twice.....does what it says it will do.......Don't know how it manages to take a cup of soaked chip and make them last so long.....TBS the whole time!  I cooked chicken and 2 1/2 hours when I took it out of the smoker, it was still going strong with the TBS.  Cleans up quite easily and is ideal if you only want to smoke a small amount.......  My wife does't understand why I need 4 smokers.......but she sure does enjoy the eats.!!!

                                               DB


----------



## dick bullard (Oct 7, 2007)

Bought one 3 days ago....have used it twice already with great results.....I don't know how they manage to make a cup of soaked chips last so long. (TBS the whole time)  I did chicken for 2 1/2 hrs and the TBS was still going strong..........great if you only want to smoke a small amount.  My wife doesn't understand why I need 4 smokers, but she sure likes the end product.!!!

                                  DB


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

1 cup of wood easily gives light blue smoke for over 5 hours--i put over 1 cup now


----------



## scotty (Oct 12, 2007)

My Notes On This Very Portable Unit---it Does Have Its Place--i Would Never Have Gotten Into This Excellent Hobby If This Little Gadget Was Not Availabl
1 EXCELLENT QUALITY DEVICE.
2-CUSTOMER SERVICE IS TOPS
3-EASY TO CLEAN BECAUSE IT HAS AN INNER REMOVABLE 
CHAMBER AND DRIP TRAY-
4- IT DOUBLES AS A ROASTER OR A GIANT SLOW COOKER
5-THE DRIP TRAY HAS PROVISIONS TO ADD WATER IF YOU 
CARE TOO
6- IT HAS A 2 LEVEL REMOVABLE RACK
7- YOU ONLE NEED TO PUT ONE PORTION OF THE RACK IN 
FOR THICKER CUTS THAT REQUIRE MORE ROOM.
8-- THE THERMOSTAT IS EXTRA STABLE WHEN YOU GET IT 
TO THE PROPER TEMPERATURE
9- THE TEMP IS ADJUSTABLE
11-- THERE IS A SEPARATE SWITCH TO TURN THE SMOKING 
PORTION ON OR OFF
12--IT HAS A STANDARD ADJUSTABLE VENT IN THE COVER
13- THERE IS SOME SORT OF LIP ABOVE EACH ONE OF THE 
CARRYING HANDLES WHICH ALLOWS ONE TO HOOK THE COVER 
onto IF OPENING IS NECESSARY(remote stat wires 
running through the vent))
14-IT HAS WELL MADE WOODEN HANDLES ON EACH SIDE 
FOR CARRYING AND ONE ON THE LID WHICH NEVER SEEMED 
TOO HOT TO HANDLE
SOME SHORTCOMINGS
1-WOOD CHIP CAPACITY IS ABOUT 1 1/2 CUPS
2--IF YOU ARE USING BOTH LEVELS OF THE RACK YOU CAN 
NOT REASONABLY ATTEND THE LOWER RACK IF NEEDED
3--ADDING WOOD CHIPS WHILE THE UNIT IS ON AND 
CONTAINS FOOD WOULD BE A COMEDY SCENE REQUIRING 
ABOUT 3 OR 4 PEOPLE ETC ETC.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to check this thing out!  I never heard of it!  Nice job Scotty, lookin good.  How much was the unit?  Think you could fit two racks of ribs in it? I wonder if using just the bottom unit and a rib rack if you could maybe get 5 or 6 racks in there?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Boy you kicking butt with tha littlesmoker Scotty! Great job!

I have a little cheat sheet for times and temperatures for smoking meat and other foods that might help. I actually keep it with my smoking suplies cuz I suffer from CRS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf


----------



## scotty (Oct 13, 2007)

Wel  im not sure  how long a rack is.   but if it will hold 2 it will be the  max. Ill go measure the rack length now.

 Please dont get the idea that i  want to  stay with ONLY this rig. Its a great start unit. I have  been able to controll it and that pleases  me a lot.

BRB------

 The racks are 14 inches long. Probably a 15 inch rack would fit on each shelf.

 The width of a rack is 10.5 inches and the chamber has room for  a little over 11 inches wide.


 Now someone please tell me  how long a rack of ribs runs.
 I  am guessing tha maybe one rack cut in  half  or  2 smaller racks.
 Please  tell me based on your experiences/


----------



## scotty (Oct 13, 2007)

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/SMOKING FOOD/

Buy it on line and they ship it to you local wal mart

$59 plus tax
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5902599


----------

